

Tinychat’s 12-Way Group Video Chat App For Facebook - kentnguyen
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/14/coming-soon-tinychats-12-way-group-video-chat-app-for-facebook/

======
kentnguyen
So they have finally found a way to do video chat on iPad 1!! (video at 01:13)

